# Escape.



## Comrade_Newski (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, I feel like crap. I just got home from a new job, only to find my little sister telling me that Engels escaped. And, yeah. Apparently, she was giving them treats, and he just kinda jumped out. Which is pretty frickin' awesome, if you think about it.

Thing is, I have no idea how to get him back. He's just gone, probably forever. If we don't magically find him soon, I expect him to go feral in our houses walls, or get killed by my cat (or my sister's). Any other options? This happened to me when I was a kid. I guess I have bad luck with rats (no other animal has every escaped from me... Of course, none have wanted to).


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Okay, first of all, calm down a bit, being fatalistic won't help you find him.

Try leaving out bits of food he likes (the treats) and then checking to see which have been nibbled. THat will tell you what room he's in. If you can trust putting the cage on the floor, coming to see his buddy might lure him back.


----------



## Comrade_Newski (Jul 7, 2007)

I actually am calm. The thing is, this is not my house. If I am to do that, I'm going to have to keep the escape under wraps. Because this will end with my parents buying traps.



Oh, I have the food out already, and a homemade "No Kill" trap which came in handy when I was a kid (didn't catch the rat, but got a boatload of mice.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

does he know that ruffling plastic = treats? cause you can try crinkling a bag to get him to come out!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How long have you had your rat? How old is he? Does he have a companion? 
How handleable is he?


----------



## Comrade_Newski (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, that's the problem. He's new. But he is very very friendly.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm sure he's near the cage or something


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

If he's new, it'll be harder...but you can still find him. with the cats, put them in a room where you KNOW your rat isnt. 
then go ot the room with his cage. search in and under dressers, between beds, and everywhere. it may take a while. but DONT give up.
i've dealt with the same.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Any news of the lil fella? Remember to him his cage isn't a cage, it's safety, food, and his home. He might be trying to get back there. Try putting the cage on the floor and check on it every hour to see if he's trying to get back in.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

And make sure you put water out at least, you don't want your rat to dehydrate. I have put the cage on the floor with the door open. If he has a cagemate then put the cage/other rat on the floor and see if the familiarty will draw him out.

I also use Hav-a-hart traps for the really difficult ones.


----------



## Comrade_Newski (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, After all day, I gave up hope last night....

He was in a cage this morning... With my rabbit.... Who was obviously a bit stressed out by this little creature that was eating his food. I put him back.

I'm kinda glad my rabbit didn't do anything.... Rabbits may be cute, but they can be quite vicious.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

So you have him back now?


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

thats good to hear. and its good both rabbit and rat didnt fight.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

what a great end to the story, so glad you have him back, i bet he had fun on his adventure making a new friend...but i bet he was even more pleased to see you!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Yay i'm happy, and your story made me laugh! It must be odd for a bunny to encounter a lil rat eating his food!  ahhh ratties


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I love it. I also love that rabbits are generally a little high strung and nervous (kind of enduring, actually) and I am just picturing the whole scene... and laughing.


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2007)

Bunny to the rescue!  Glad you found him.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like you need to put a lock on the cage. Or have your little sister not open it while you aren't around. That way they are safe.


----------



## WDshorty (Jul 16, 2007)

Glad you got him back!! Are we allowed to discuss other escaping rats on this topic? (Sorry I'm new to forums and not sure about forum etiquette) It's just I have a very funny story about when my very aptly named rat (Houdini) escaped if anyone is interested but I'm not sure if I have to start a new topic or not.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

i'd say go for it, it makes a better flow when topics are together and i am sure the original poster won't mind!


----------



## WDshorty (Jul 16, 2007)

Ah cool I just didn't want to do something wrong or upset anyone. Anyway one of my little rascals Houdini managed quite a feat a few weeks after I got him, I thought they were just big enough not to be able to squeeze through the bars of their cage and they were fine until about 2 weeks after I'd had them when I was woken up at 4am by something small and furry running across me while I was asleep in bed, he scared the life out of me!! He'd not only found the only 2 bars that were a bit further apart than the rest and squeezed out, climbed across the bars of my bed to my desk and explored (judging by the rattie footprints in the dust there and the rattie teeth marks in my printer cable...lol) but had then managed to climb up to me in my bed and I have one of those high beds that you reach with a ladder so he really was quite clever!!! When I put him back in his cage he then started teaching his brother Arty how to escape from the same place so I had to black that bit up till they got too big to fit through it. Anyone else have funny escaping rat stories?


----------

